# IVF Drinking water during IVF



## suzy (Oct 12, 2003)

Just wanted to know whether it is important to drink lots of water during d/r as well as stims. I thought that it was meant to prevent OHSS and that it washed out all the excess hormones during the stimming phase. 

As your oestrogen level goes really low during downregging I would have thought that its not important then. I got overstimulation in my last cycle but didn't get OHSS as I drank heaps of water, but I want to avoid the repeated going to the loo as much as possible (I've been reading the other posts about insomnia  )


----------



## KittyR (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi Suzy

I don't know the medical answer to your question but I found it helped to drink water to reduce the headaches I was getting in DR - although could be a placebo effect i don't know!  My clinic tells me to do it from downregging onwards, along with the litre of milk, although suppose that could be to get in you the swing of doing it for stimming. Just think of how dewy your skin will become!!

Good luck
K


----------



## Kacey (Dec 29, 2004)

Hi

I think it's always good to try and drink 2litres per day - it really purifies the body.  I drank minimum 2 litres from the start of my cycle - and still try to now.

Your bladder will adjust over time, I promise!!

Kim
xx


----------

